# I'm using $5 speakers in my vehicle



## FouierSeries (Feb 8, 2016)

I'm getting pretty good results with these so I thought I would share.

https://www.parts-express.com/6-1-2-poly-cone-midbass-woofer-4-ohm--299-609

$4.88

These speakers are the same ones found in the B652's. Qsubtotal=.95. Ideal for IB applications. Relatively shallow depth too.

They are being driven off an older Alpine amplifier. I assume no more than 30-50wrms/ch. I tried bridging the amplifier, but it was too much. *Don't try running them off deck power either. I have them paired with a set of tymphany 3/4" tweeters. I'm currently using a 1st order filter circuit @ 4Khz, but I want to try 2nd order around 3Khz as I can hear my tweeters stressing at high-er SpL levels.


If you look at the schematic filter found in the B652's, you'll notice there is no low pass on the mids. I think there is only a capacitor on the tweeter -crossover point @ 6Khz. I tried using them without a low pass, & I honestly didn't mind. If I was on a super-super budget, I would have skimped out, but inductors are like $3 a piece so yeah


The last three speakers I used were the RS-180s, 150's, & the flutes. The flutes were my FAVORITE, but for $5 ...c'mon, lol. The dayton drivers are rather difficult to work with on the top end. I have no active crossover, so it would have been $$$ putting together a filter. 


Overall, I'm super happy. My tweeters were like $30 a pop. It was very hard finding a small format tweeter that'd play with speakers like the 180 or the flutes. If I didn't have them already, I would have gone with a cheaper tweeter. The $5 woofers are pretty smooth up until around 6Khz, so one of the $10-15 daytons would have worked great ...or the $2 mylar tweeter that's used in the B652's Order two cheap electrolytics & you got yourself a killer $15 2 way set up speakers, lmao.


And I'm not using a HPF either. I'll probably throw a capacitor across the terminals to hpf them around 50hz. They will play down to 50hz. 

And let me know if you need help putting together a filter circuit


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

most people on this forum too good to use $5 woofer...


----------



## halfstock (Oct 25, 2012)

That driver doesn't look bad for $5.00, to be honest. The only thing I take issue with is the description where it says "Decent Xmax for good bass response" when it only has 3.5 mm of Xmax. That's nothing for a 6-1/2" driver.


----------



## FouierSeries (Feb 8, 2016)

Victor_inox said:


> most people on this forum too good to use $5 woofer...


Most people on this forum seem to be forgetting the whole diy thing. I had $1.5k wrapped up into my last stereo. $250 in deadening products alone My current system? $200. I can tell you right now the $1.3k difference was/is NOT worth it, lol. Honestly, I kind of bought these speakers as a joke. I didn't expect much of anything from them. They were for my beater Honda, but I definitely wouldn't hesitate tossing them in my nice vehicle.


----------



## norurb (Jun 28, 2013)

I read too many comments about distortion if you turn up the volume too much. That would piss me off otherwise I'd try low cost speakers. I thought $36 Silver Flutes would fit the definition but $5 redefines it.


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

Victor_inox said:


> most people on this forum too good to use $5 woofer...


A $5 mid?!

HELL NO, I won't put anything that costs less than 2K into any of my rides. 

But no seriously, I'd be tempted to give those a go, they could well be perfect for my current $100 car. I've really hem hawed around on putting anything worth much into the car. As of now, I've got some fairly decent mid-grade gear sitting in my basement, but just haven't brought myself to install any of it into this particular car. 

I really don't like the Kicker coaxial 6.5's I have front and back powered off a Rockford PBR300x4, so maybe these could be a good option to try. Just have to find suitable tweeters. However, if you're talking about $60 in tweets with $10 in mids, I could probably just opt to use my alpine SPS-610c components of similar cost and be just as happy.


----------



## FouierSeries (Feb 8, 2016)

norurb said:


> I read too many comments about distortion if you turn up the volume too much. That would piss me off otherwise I'd try low cost speakers. I thought $36 Silver Flutes would fit the definition but $5 redefines it.


In what application? A house party? The cabin of my vehicle is about the size of my walk in closet. How loud could you possibly want it?


----------



## lurch (Jan 20, 2014)

GOOD FIND !

these look similar to some of the nuance drivers ive been looking at.
im planning on installing 8's in my doors soon ( &#55357;&#56841; )
the nuance just may be a good candidate, if not, i'll be using daytons.


----------



## FouierSeries (Feb 8, 2016)

Weigel21 said:


> However, if you're talking about $60 in tweets with $10 in mids, I could probably just opt to use my alpine SPS-610c components of similar cost and be just as happy.


Oh c'mon now. You know I already had those sitting in my closet!

If not, I would have used the $14 daytons. I'm rather picky about my tweeters. Don't know if I would have liked the $3 mylars. That seemed to be the biggest complaint in the B652's, which is why they switched to the "air motion" tweeters or w/e found in the new model. Idk, hop on PE's website. I'm sure there are a handful of tweeters under 20 bucks that would.


----------



## FouierSeries (Feb 8, 2016)

lurch said:


> GOOD FIND !
> 
> these look similar to some of the nuance drivers ive been looking at.
> im planning on installing 8's in my doors soon ( �� )
> the nuance just may be a good candidate, if not, i'll be using daytons.


The RS225's or the 180's? 

I don't think I'd ever use the 180's again when you can pick up a set of Flutes for half the cost.


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

ooops... Wrong turn.... I'm outta here...


----------



## jwsewell01 (May 28, 2015)

I like the idea of extreme budget systems.
Needs to be a retail price limited class in competitions in my opinion. 

I have my eye on a some 8's to replace my falling apart midbass drivers.

https://www.parts-express.com/dl840-4-8-heavy-duty-treated-paper-cone-woofer-4-ohm--299-2174


----------



## lurch (Jan 20, 2014)

rs225's, paper. 

i tried the flutes. didnt/ dont like them. 
heard a few sets of flutes in home audio, VERY impressive. 
but they just will not perform in my doors.

any advice out there regarding the rs225's ?


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

It is ominous that when I google search the signature "∫E*dl=∫subs(- ∂B/ ∂t)*dS" I get "BS Player"?


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

jwsewell01 said:


> I like the idea of extreme budget systems.
> Needs to be a retail price limited class in competitions in my opinion.
> 
> I have my eye on a some 8's to replace my falling apart midbass drivers.
> ...


maybe but purpose of competition is to sell gear used in competition. there is no money in el cheapo installs.


----------



## FouierSeries (Feb 8, 2016)

fourthmeal said:


> It is ominous that when I google search the signature "∫E*dl=∫subs(- ∂B/ ∂t)*dS" I get "BS Player"?


Faraday's Law. See Maxwell's equations. Damn subscript function on my keyboard.

Michael is one of my favorites. He was introverted & intellectually curious, much like myself. He deserves more recognition than he is given.


here's a good introductory example,

If I drop an object, say a ball, from an elevated height, could you tell me the instantaneous speed at some time, t? You know the acceleration of gravity, right? Roughly 10m per sec per sec. 

But is the acceleration really constant? If you blow this model up on a larger scale, it becomes really clear that it's not >> 1/r^2

Now how do you solve?


Idk. Those things took me literally forever to understand. EM is very hard. I think it's interesting.


----------



## Focused4door (Aug 15, 2015)

Victor_inox said:


> maybe but purpose of competition is to sell gear used in competition. there is no money in el cheapo installs.



This seems like something right up parts express alley, they do a speaker design competition and car audio version. Never been to either.

Might be worth suggesting.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

FouierSeries said:


> Faraday's Law. See Maxwell's equations. Damn subscript function on my keyboard.
> 
> Michael is one of my favorites. He was introverted & intellectually curious, much like myself. He deserves more recognition than he is given.


Good enough for me. I knew I was missing something.

BTW in the spirit of your thread, I used ~$120 worth of Parts Express gear to build my entire front 3-way (plus 2-way center) stage for my Flex. That build proved its possible to go low-end on price and end up with amazing sound. Its all in the install and ability to process/EQ the signal to correct what the car cabin does.


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

I haven't listened to $5.00 speakers lately. They may be getting quite good, or not...

Perception of the listener is 100% of what makes this hobby.

If you like what you have, stick with it and don't sit in anything with a serious roster of gear or tuning... it will ruin your perception of good sound.


----------



## danssoslow (Nov 28, 2006)

I remember an old member, chad, winning some comps in the Chicago area using $11 mids, mounted in untreated doors. I vaguely remember him knowing a thing or two about sound reproduction also.


----------



## FouierSeries (Feb 8, 2016)

fourthmeal said:


> Good enough for me. I knew I was missing something.


Idk if you caught it but I added something

here

here's a good introductory example,

If I drop an object, say a ball, from an elevated height, could you tell me the instantaneous speed at some time, t? You know the acceleration of gravity, right? Roughly 10m per sec per sec. 

But is the acceleration really constant? If you blow this model up on a larger scale, it becomes really clear that it's not >> 1/r^2

Now how do you solve?


Idk. Those things took me literally forever to understand. EM is very hard.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

danssoslow said:


> I remember an old member, chad, winning some comps in the Chicago area using $11 mids, mounted in untreated doors. I vaguely remember him knowing a thing or two about sound reproduction also.


Nope, can't be. Fouier invented rebellion and thinking outside the box.

Honestly FS, if you just read the onslaught of rehashed posts about "what's better" and "this is the best $2k speaker" then you are doing yourself a disservice and riling up the neighbors without any real reason. Search and read, there's more factual information here than you are admitting.


----------



## FouierSeries (Feb 8, 2016)

schmiddr2 said:


> Nope, can't be. Fouier invented rebellion and thinking outside the box.
> 
> Honestly FS, if you just read the onslaught of rehashed posts about "what's better" and "this is the best $2k speaker" then you are doing yourself a disservice and riling up the neighbors without any real reason. Search and read, there's more factual information here than you are admitting.


I'm simply letting other members of this board know about the good deal I came across. You really are getting a lot for your money here.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

People have known about these for a long time, at $5. You may help them sell 10 more pairs of these but it's not going to catch fire. Same with the asphalt dampener.


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

Yeah, sign me up.... If only I had known what great sounding speakers I could have had for $5.00, I might not have bothered paying way too much for this crap that I have...

For that matter, I think ALL the good stuff should be priced at $5.00 apiece... Just so we don't confuse it with the crappy stuff...


----------



## FouierSeries (Feb 8, 2016)

schmiddr2 said:


> People have known about these for a long time, at $5. You may help them sell 10 more pairs of these but it's not going to catch fire. Same with the asphalt dampener.


Well lurch didn't. You're welcome lurch. Link to relevant thread(s)?


And what? I'm not affiliated with Parts Express in any way. I don't care if another doesn't sell & they all get thrown in the garbage. I just assumed being a DIY forum & all, there were people on here that were on a budget & would appreciate others letting them know about good deals like this. 


Whether you like it or not, the asphalt dampener worked. Are you sure you're not affiliated with some other audio company & are trying to steer them towards the products you carry & not the budget friendly ones that I've been letting others know about?

This is the "member reviews" section. I am a member & I am reviewing a product that I have been using & I firmly believe other people can benefit from it, so yeah...


----------



## FouierSeries (Feb 8, 2016)

XSIV SPL said:


> Yeah, sign me up.... If only I had known what great sounding speakers I could have had for $5.00, I might not have bothered paying way too much for this crap that I have...
> 
> For that matter, I think ALL the good stuff should be priced at $5.00 apiece... Just so we don't confuse it with the crappy stuff...


I'm an electrical engineering graduate student. Can you read anything in my signature? You know what a fouier series is? 

I probably know/understand more than you think I do. I'd like to think that maybe you'd respect what I'm trying to do here

Some of you guys are ridiculous.

Unsub'd


If anyone needs help with the maths in their crossover networks, pm me & i'll be happy to help


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

FouierSeries said:


> Well lurch didn't. You're welcome lurch. Link to relevant thread(s)?
> 
> 
> And what? I'm not affiliated with Parts Express in any way. I don't care if another doesn't sell & they all get thrown in the garbage. I just assumed being a DIY forum & all, there were people on here that were on a budget & would appreciate others letting them know about good deals like this.
> ...


I think the question is are you sure. If you want to create doubt about my motivations then play that game if you feel like you can win.

I'm not against any of the products you've mentioned, but your intentions are not as wholesome as you insist. It's not simply letting people know, it's implying they are too stupid to know.

And it's about time you drug out the being a student of EE, I don't think anyone could see that coming. You've been hankering for confrontations about those subjects as well.

If you want to prove something just hurry it up and get it over with or move on.


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

Time for a lock down?


----------



## jwsewell01 (May 28, 2015)

FouierSeries said:


> I'm an electrical engineering graduate student. Can you read anything in my signature? You know what a fouier series is?
> 
> I probably know/understand more than you think I do. I'd like to think that maybe you'd respect what I'm trying to do here
> 
> ...


 Get yer' ass back in here.  Some folks appreciate what you have done.

Can't let the nay' Sayers get under your skin.


----------



## Silvercoat (Dec 5, 2013)

This kind of thing is the reason I always wanted to see a "Low cost SQ competition". Basically people take low cost gear, it must be new of course and retail price, and basically its an SQ competition. So yeh you could spend an extra few dollars and go active, or buy that slightly nicer driver. but it may cost you a win. All product would be blind tested of course.

More expensive = less Points
Higher SQ = more points


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Is it even _possible_ to unsub yourself from yourself? I mean you made this thread dude. Stand your ground! But... you may want to drop the EE F.O.B. attitude. Or at least withhold it until your time here gives you an understanding of other people's understanding of the hobby. 

Some guys won't speak of Linkwitz-Transform circuits, complex algorithms, and all that, but they may be able to whip up one helluva system. Me personally, I live somewhere in the middle. I am technically apt but I prefer software to do the heavy lifting of the "maths" as you put it. Why? Because calculators and computers exist, that's why. This frees me up to use my abstract parts of my mind to come up with a cool amp rack, solve a problem of space considerations with 3 amps, a processor, a light box, and two distribution blocks in a tiny car can cause. **** like that.

And if you really, really want to know, you wasted your time with asphalt deadening, and potentially created a huge mess in your car. No really. Let the EE in you research the value of visco-elastic materials and the thermodynamic laws that govern why a low-level in-efficient conversion of acoustic energy into heat via friction is vastly superior to mass-loading. And if you apply your own logic once you understand why, you'd be smart to immediately uninstall that **** before it ruins the car's interior.


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

If I hadn't just put some rs-150's in my work truck. I'd be all over these. I still may. How can I not get them for that price? At the least they'd be a good back up set of mids, cheap.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm sure you can get okay performance and save some money.

The question is how long is that $5 speaker going to last? 1 year or less of if gets splashed with water.


Same for CLD and MLV that are $1.50 a square foot, designed for roof horizontal areas, or MLV not meant to be for cars, only for home use where the environment it totally different, not designed for floors to step on it or take above than average abuse.

Will you be happy removing that stuff every year or 2 and buy it all over again at a cheap price? 

How do we know that if X brand was just installed for 4 months and someone said its working great, it will not fail in 1 or 3 years? 


Or maybe once the car is sold, it won't matter, my warranty is only a year and the new owner can fix it after that. 


I give my respect to top quality car audio installers offering sometimes a life time warranty on work done and only using car designed and car oriented, deadening materials, although wood may not last forever, still costs and choices are limited and way cheaper to replace a piece of MDF wood over more expensive wood or plastic, the risk is mainly labor if wood does not hold after a few years.


----------



## maggie-g (Aug 20, 2014)

FouierSeries said:


> I'm an electrical engineering graduate student. Can you read anything in my signature? You know what a fouier series is?
> 
> I probably know/understand more than you think I do. I'd like to think that maybe you'd respect what I'm trying to do here



ALL BOW DOWN TO THE GREAT AND POWERFUL who has to throw around his degree (piece of paper that cost thousands). Congrats on being book smart. When you get some actual real world experience, come on back and try again  You have already proven your lack of experience with the home depot "deadener" thread, no need to keep digging your hole.


----------



## Aldaa (Feb 25, 2015)

maggie-g said:


> ALL BOW DOWN TO THE GREAT AND POWERFUL who has to throw around his degree (piece of paper that cost thousands). Congrats on being book smart. When you get some actual real world experience, come on back and try again  You have already proven your lack of experience with the home depot "deadener" thread, no need to keep digging your hole.


What makes it even more hilarious is that he's like "bro do you even know what this is", and they can't even spell what they're referring to, or their username properly. :laugh:

I smell a troll


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Aldaa said:


> What makes it even more hilarious is that he's like "bro do you even know what this is", and they can't even spell what they're referring to, or their username properly. :laugh:
> 
> I smell a troll


 Don`t underestimate degree, it worth it`s price in gold. to some it replace experience and even common sense.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Either way he's the FNG so I'm not going to think much of it. But you never know, maybe we'll learn something from his build log.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Not that I have any sort of commentary on the OP, but I do own a pair of these drivers. They've been sitting in a cabinet in my garage for quite a while now. Because for $5, why not? I've done nothing with them, other then a quick test with a 9V. 

I have listened to them in the B652-AIR application. I picked up a set of the bookshelf speakers for my brother as a birthday gift. For the price, I think they would be pretty hard to beat. 

Even with the pair of these sitting in my cabinet, I would pay for a set of Dayton RS or Silverflutes for use in a build first.


----------



## FouierSeries (Feb 8, 2016)

Aldaa said:


> What makes it even more hilarious is that he's like "bro do you even know what this is", and they can't even spell what they're referring to, or their username properly. :laugh:
> 
> I smell a troll


"Fourier" was taken.


try again?


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

danssoslow said:


> I remember an old member, chad, winning some comps in the Chicago area using $11 mids, mounted in untreated doors. I vaguely remember him knowing a thing or two about sound reproduction also.


The realest question of this thread has to be what happened to chad?


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

God, what a piss poor attitude. My son is doing his Phd in engineering and thank God he doesn't showboat like you do. Are you here to learn how to design a passive xover or are you here to show off your knowledge? BTW there are a few Phd's around here. 

Most people here run active and some that don't already have a passiver xover in the network. The ability to design a passive would be of limited interest here. Jeez so much of soul searching to go from 6 db to 12db......it's just a click on the GUI for most.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

sqnut said:


> God, what a piss poor attitude. My son is doing his Phd in engineering and thank God he doesn't showboat like you do. Are you here to learn how to design a passive xover or are you here to show off your knowledge? BTW there are a few Phd's around here.
> 
> Most people here run active and some that don't already have a passiver xover in the network. The ability to design a passive would be of limited interest here. Jeez so much of soul searching to go from 6 db to 12db......it's just a click on the GUI for most.



He never said he has PHD. I`d love to see his dissertation if he does. 

You right though , art of designing passive network fading away.


----------



## FouierSeries (Feb 8, 2016)

sqnut said:


> God, what a piss poor attitude. My son is doing his Phd in engineering and thank God he doesn't showboat like you do. Are you here to learn how to design a passive xover or are you here to show off your knowledge? BTW there are a few Phd's around here.
> 
> Most people here run active and some that don't already have a passiver xover in the network. The ability to design a passive would be of limited interest here. Jeez so much of soul searching to go from 6 db to 12db......it's just a click on the GUI for most.


My piss-poor attitude comes from people like this,

_


XSIV SPL said:



Yeah, sign me up.... If only I had known what great sounding speakers I could have had for $5.00, I might not have bothered paying way too much for this crap that I have...

For that matter, I think ALL the good stuff should be priced at $5.00 apiece... Just so we don't confuse it with the crappy stuff...

Click to expand...

_
Clearly, this individual is not taking me seriously. How do you think I'm supposed to react to that? "Yeah you're right XSIV SPL, I have no idea what I'm doing. I know nothing about electr..." 

Never mind.


And congrats. Civil Engineering? 




I'm willing to bet there are still a few members on this DIY site that would enjoy having the ability to design their own passive crossovers. Ya know, being a DIY site & all


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

FouierSeries said:


> My piss-poor attitude comes from people like this,


Go back and re-read your last 15 posts. You came here with your piss poor attitude. It has nothing to do with running into people like me .


----------



## FouierSeries (Feb 8, 2016)

sqnut said:


> Go back and re-read your last 15 posts. You came here with your piss poor attitude. It has nothing to do with running into people like me .


I stand behind everything I've said. No need to repeat it.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

It`s wrong DIY site, you go to diyaudio and you`ll find real passive gurus.
Your arrogant attitude doesn`t help. 
You are young and it`s showing.. now when you still know everything go for higher degree, make more money and buy product designed by pros or became one.
You`ll uncover many mysteries.


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

FouierSeries said:


> I stand behind everything I've said. No need to repeat it.


Including these gems? 



FouierSeries said:


> "Ready to find answers to insanely hard car audio questions?"
> 
> I caught that^ somewhere on the registration page. Hopefully this site won't let me down
> 
> ...





FouierSeries said:


> There are no professionals on this forum. Check out my other thread that concerns imaginary numbers/complex impedance. Guarantee it'll go unanswered. No one has the maths/physics to be able to answer it.
> 
> Prove me wrong





FouierSeries said:


> That's not even fair. The whole Subaru community is one big face palm.





FouierSeries said:


> That's not even fair. The whole Subaru community is one big face palm.





FouierSeries said:


> You dished out the extra $20 for the hoodie? I ordered the generic t shirt. I wear it to class. Get a lot of giggles from the ladies.


Now you're Micheal Faraday....



FouierSeries said:


> Faraday's Law. See Maxwell's equations. Damn subscript function on my keyboard.
> 
> Michael is one of my favorites. He was introverted & intellectually curious, much like myself. He deserves more recognition than he is given.


We could go on but I'll stop here. Drop the showboating, get a better attitude and you'll find the forum much more accepting and willing to help.....but wait you don't need help with your $250 setup .


----------



## FouierSeries (Feb 8, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## FouierSeries (Feb 8, 2016)

Victor_inox said:


> It`s wrong DIY site, you go to diyaudio and you`ll find real passive gurus.
> Your arrogant attitude doesn`t help.
> You are young and it`s showing.. now when you still know everything go for higher degree, make more money and buy product designed by pros or became one.
> You`ll uncover many mysteries.


It says DIY at the top of my page? Am I somehow on a different site than you?

Arrogant? I'm young?

Who cares, I deliver. I'm giving the DIY crowd what they want. What are you doing?


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

FouierSeries said:


> It says DIY at the top of my page? Am I somehow on a different site than you?
> 
> Arrogant? I'm young?
> 
> Who cares, I deliver. I'm giving the DIY crowd what they want. What are you doing?



there is difference between diyaudio and diymobileaudio. mobile audio people in general don`t give a **** about passives.
You can find state of the art passives here in classifieds section for peanuts. 

You deliver?Terrific!!! $5 speaker? Awesome! peel-n stick deadener- Why is no one impressed I wonder?
What I`m doing is none of your concerns, Do your research if you wanna know.
How I know you are young? Easy- you behave like 12years old who learned one equation and compare himself to Fourier or was it Faraday?


----------



## FouierSeries (Feb 8, 2016)

Victor_inox said:


> there is difference between diyaudio and diymobileaudio. mobile audio people in general don`t give a **** about passives.
> You can find state of the art passives here in classifieds section for peanuts.
> 
> You deliver?Terrific!!! $5 speaker? Awesome! peel-n stick deadener- Why is no one impressed I wonder?
> What I`m doing is none of your concerns, Do your research if you wanna know.


Great. Now that you got all that figured out, leave.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

FouierSeries said:


> Great. Now that you got all that figured out, leave.


You are not in position to tell me what to do, suck it up.


----------



## All-Or-Nothing (Apr 16, 2013)

jwsewell01 said:


> I like the idea of extreme budget systems.
> Needs to be a retail price limited class in competitions in my opinion.
> 
> I have my eye on a some 8's to replace my falling apart midbass drivers.
> ...





NICE.......just ordered 4


----------



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

:snacks:


----------



## FouierSeries (Feb 8, 2016)

Victor_inox said:


> You are not in position to tell me what to do, suck it up.


Well, it's unfortunate what's happening here. I offered up a review to benefit the members on this forum. If anyone needed help putting together a crossover, I told them to PM me & I'd help them out.

You have contributed absolutely nothing here Victor. Do the community a favor & please leave.


----------



## All-Or-Nothing (Apr 16, 2013)

FouierSeries said:


> Well, it's unfortunate what's happening here. I offered up a review to benefit the members on this forum. If anyone needed help putting together a crossover, I told them to PM me & I'd help them out.
> 
> You have contributed absolutely nothing here Victor. Do the community a favor & please leave.


People just mad you used the cheap deadener. 

I appreciate the tip on these speakers.


----------



## FouierSeries (Feb 8, 2016)

All-Or-Nothing said:


> People just mad you used the cheap deadener.
> 
> I appreciate the tip on these speakers.


Thanks.

I'm not for it or against it. Some people mentioned it smelled horribly, and some said it faded away. Some people said it fell off after while & some said it held up. Idk, it was cheap so why not try myself? And it was in my beater vehicle.

It's been over a year, and it's still on there. The smell went away after a few weeks. And it did take are of any resonances I did have.

It worked. Figured I'd let others know. I said I'd check it in another year...


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

FouierSeries said:


> Well, it's unfortunate what's happening here. I offered up a review to benefit the members on this forum. If anyone needed help putting together a crossover, I told them to PM me & I'd help them out.
> 
> You have contributed absolutely nothing here Victor. Do the community a favor & please leave.


 i agree it`s unfortunate.
where did you offered to help with crossovers, I must missed that part.
I believe that you asked for help with CO.


----------



## FouierSeries (Feb 8, 2016)

Victor_inox said:


> i agree it`s unfortunate.
> where did you offered to help with crossovers, I must missed that part.
> I believe that you asked for help with CO.


Post #27



FouierSeries said:


> If anyone needs help with the maths in their crossover networks, pm me & i'll be happy to help


I believe that I asked for help in a different thread, here http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...udio-discussion/251426-complex-impedance.html


Now go.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

FouierSeries said:


> Post #27
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Don`t you find it odd when you ask for help in one thread while offering help on the same topic in another. Troll is as troll does.


----------



## FouierSeries (Feb 8, 2016)

Victor_inox said:


> Don`t you find it odd when you ask for help in one thread while offering help on the same topic in another. Troll is as troll does.


Not at all, no. I figured it out so now I'm in the position where I can help others.

It'd be different if someone helped me & I was taking credit for their work, but that didn't happen. Did you click on the thread?

Go ahead & try.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

FouierSeries said:


> Not at all, no. I figured it out so now I'm in the position where I can help others.
> 
> It'd be different if someone helped me & I was taking credit for their work, but that didn't happen. Did you click on the thread?
> 
> Go ahead & try.


 desirable intent, kudos! 
How is that would be different? You went to school, learned a bunch from dead people, benefit from that knowledge or at least trying to... 
Seriously though diyaudio is much more appropriate place to ask about Crossovers. mobile audio people not interested much.


----------



## FouierSeries (Feb 8, 2016)

Victor_inox said:


> desirable intent, kudos!
> How is that would be different? You went to school, learned a bunch from dead people, benefit from that knowledge or at least trying to...
> Seriously though diyaudio is much more appropriate place to ask about Crossovers. mobile audio people not interested much.


None of this is relevant. I take it you're done now?


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

FouierSeries said:


> None of this is relevant. I take it you're done now?


 :lurk:


----------



## danssoslow (Nov 28, 2006)

stills said:


> The realest question of this thread has to be what happened to chad?


Agreed.


----------



## danssoslow (Nov 28, 2006)

And in other news, Dalton must be on a coffee break.


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

Wow, much pissing going on since yesterday... LOL

Four-rears is certainly a prodigy who is simply misunderstood... I'm gonna go and give him some reputation points pronto! Or not...


----------



## eldondo (Jul 1, 2014)

Mr, Foyer i hope you last longer then the last one that came thru here cause he sure didnt stay long


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

You seem like a good kid. I'm glad the $5 speakers worked out. I like that kind of enthusiasm. The original owner of the site stated that he thought that the price point at bang for buck went out the window around $300.

Just try not to be so abrasive when your thoughts are challenged and you'll be good to go. Everybody brings something to the table whether it's presented scientifically, eloquently, or otherwise. There's other ideas and approaches but don't get bent when approached with them. When you throw away people who aren't like minded you start throwing away puzzle pieces.

Best real world advice I can offer you is that every single person has value. Just because you can't find it doesn't mean it isn't there. I'm sick of our culture throwing others away because we presume "they don't get it" and that's usually a two-way street.

Have any pics?


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)




----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

rton20s said:


>


 Right on time!


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

I liked the entire post you just made. There's no "like" button so I'm saying it out loud.



I800C0LLECT said:


> You seem like a good kid. I'm glad the $5 speakers worked out. I like that kind of enthusiasm. The original owner of the site stated that he thought that the price point at bang for buck went out the window around $300.
> 
> Just try not to be so abrasive when your thoughts are challenged and you'll be good to go. Everybody brings something to the table whether it's presented scientifically, eloquently, or otherwise. There's other ideas and approaches but don't get bent when approached with them. When you throw away people who aren't like minded you start throwing away puzzle pieces.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

Wow... What a popcorn thread. Wonder how many of these threads I missed being away from here the last year.

Just a friendly tip, a review involves testing. Measurements tell the story of the performance of the given driver if done correctly, it usually says more than a thousand words. Others prefer doing some form of subjective analysis, they tend to be less informative in general imo but serves a point. 

Zaph tested alot of cheap drivers and compared them against much more expensive drivers here; Zaph|Audio

The cheapest $14 driver didn't perform that terrible actually but it has limitations in usage and it possible to get much better stuff by simply spending a little more money.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

There's certainly a bang-for-buck curve, no question. Currently I'm screwing around with FR89EX mids in a build, and those suckers are cheap for the response and excursion they give, at least on paper. We'll see how they sound soon, hopefully. 

Biggest BforB that I've run into though had to be the RS75 and ND20FB tweeters I used in the Flex build. So cheap and yet with a simple 2nd order crossover I made myself (for ~$10 per side x 3), soooo good.


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

Beat it Hanatsu! &#55357;&#56865;&#55357;&#56865;


----------



## jwsewell01 (May 28, 2015)

All-Or-Nothing said:


> NICE.......just ordered 4


 Please give us a review if you don't end up stuffing them in the closet. Lol


----------



## joe89 (Apr 2, 2012)

Wow, didn't bother reading this thread after I saw what it devolved into... but I thought I'd chime in as I have used these speakers several times. 

One particular instance - old beater nissan xterra. Good friend (who helps me out with the **** people don't like helping you out with, like moving) wanted some audio in his SUV on the cheapness. Basically as cheap of gear as I could manage but I didn't want to resort to Craigslist, I wanted to do it with stuff anyone can buy new. 

I ended up doing 4 x those 6.5"s, no lowpass, (2 in front doors, 2 in trunk) Then 2 99c tweeters with I believe -3db padding, mounted in doors close to sail panels. Sub was a GRS 12SW in a 4th order bandpass because he did not care about the space it took up in the trunk especially with the woofer enclosed. Funny how the sub box was more than 2x the cost of the woofer.

I was very happy with the outcome. Rear speakers were powered by the deck and the fade was adjusted forward probably 80%. tweeters were still bright so I used the deck to bring them down about ~3 extra db. The tweeters were highpassed at ~4k. Amp was a 4 channel - 60w to the doors and 123w bridged to the GRS 12SW. Anyone who rides in his SUV loves the sound. But they are college kids who don't know better. 

I really like the sound, so do others who are more experienced. Definitely hard to beat that kinda performance for the dollar buying brand new. I fully endorse those speakers (especially for rear fill application) and the 99c GRS tweeters too (I don't think they are so cheap anymore).

Edit: these were the tweeters from partsexpress 
1/2" Mylar Dome Shielded Tweeter 8 Ohm

I don't recommend this kinda thing unless you are doing it for yourself and really enjoy the work and such... using SUCH cheap parts is fine but you really start to wonder when your fasteners, adhesives, crimp connectors, etc are exceeding the cost of the core components. I'd do it again... but only for a great friend.


----------



## Elgrosso (Jun 15, 2013)

I have them too now, wanted a nice replacement for my 660gti 
Well between two projects and preparing the car for sale I went back to oem etc, so I needed a cheap 6.5", the high qts was interesting + I had the B652s already.
At the end the low sensitivity is a problem without enough power, also have a big peak around 1khz.
The oem paper ones were better (4ohms too), I thought it would still be ok but even after few weeks I can't keep them, so I'll try a much more expensive one very soon: Pyramid W64 6-1/2" Pro Plus Midbass Woofer


----------



## joe89 (Apr 2, 2012)

Elgrosso said:


> I have them too now, wanted a nice replacement for my 660gti
> Well between two projects and preparing the car for sale I went back to oem etc, so I needed a cheap 6.5", the high qts was interesting + I had the B652s already.
> At the end the low sensitivity is a problem without enough power, also have a big peak around 1khz.
> The oem paper ones were better (4ohms too), I thought it would still be ok but even after few weeks I can't keep them, so I'll try a much more expensive one very soon: Pyramid W64 6-1/2" Pro Plus Midbass Woofer


I've been wanting to try those... please let me know how you like them. I was a bit skeptical... 1" VC with 100w RMS power handling... I'll still probably end up testing them out.


----------



## Elgrosso (Jun 15, 2013)

Sure will do, I received them this week with other goodies like these TC-6024 6-1/2" Treated Paper Cone Woofer with Foam Surround 4 Ohm, might install them this week end. About power handling I don't really mind since they would see only 18w, but I needed high sensitivity, good qts and low price.


----------



## Elgrosso (Jun 15, 2013)

So I quickly mounted them yesterday, just a drop replacement to check before spending more time. Well they're much better! Much higher sensitivity.
On paper they give 5/6db more than the poly/652, and in feels like that in real!
With only 18w I don't need more for sure.
Listened only about 30 min but so far no problem, they do the job well (80hz-1khz).
I really wanted to keep this simple with just an ms8 for something enjoyable, but of course I couldn't stop! So also replaced the oem mids with some 5f, they sound pretty good, maybe a bit thin but clean.
Damn' I now want to re-install an amp!


----------



## Elgrosso (Jun 15, 2013)

Just want to add on these, since I played them for a week, so for sure they're more powerful than the 652s, but damn' they distort a lot!
They're definitely ok for a simple oem replacement, but I'm not sure I'll keep them for long.


----------

